# EI nano



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

Well Ive never had the confidence to post one of my tanks on this forum before and I'm not really sure if I should start now, but here goes! Thought I would post my 24lt nano as it currently stands. But first some stats

Size - 24lt
Light - 1x arcadia freshwater 18w, 1x Hagen powerglo 20w, 10hrs per day
Substrate - 100% eco-complete
CO2 - 30-40ppm @ 1 bubble every 3 second, via pressurised system
Plants - 100% HC
Fish - 15 dwarf rasboras, 7 sawbwa resplendens
PO4 - 2ppm
NO3 - 20ppm

Now the pics



























Comments/advice welcome 

Sam


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, that's a lot of healthy HC. I think it looks good. I would have liked to seen some hills or sloping of the substrate to mask the flatness of the plant and the tank. A couple of large rocks coupled with a few smaller rocks could help increase this dimension. Overall I think it looks great, too bad the fish don't seem to school in tight pack in those pictures. 

-John N.


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

:razz: Very nice! Today I was thinking about using only hc in my 10gal with some nice rock work. I may have to think more seriously about it now that I see how your's looks. Good job! 

How much hc did you start with, and how long did it take to fill in under your conditions?


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

I would use some riccia to create hills. The hc looks very healthy, it's nice.


----------



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the kind worlds people  much appreciated. I know what you mean about the slope, but it didnt even cross my mind when I was setting it up and I'm loathed to strip it down now! But must remember it for next time. 

I was thinking about some riccia ball/hill type things have some in there growing at the mo so just need to find some rocks I guess, will give it a try, can always remove it if it doesn't work  Any suggestions as to where?

I only used two pots of tropica HC and its taken about 4 months to get like this. It could do it in less but Ive been plagued with staghorn recently which I dont think helped.

Thanks again

Sam


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great to see you over here Sam. They don't bite eh!?

Ditto on the more hardscape, slope comments. You know my thoughts already. 

I never realised it was only 2 pots of HC. You started out with other stems too didn't you?

Got me thinking about HC in my 3 gal. iwagumi now!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

You got really nice growth, but it won't become an interesting scape no matter how much it grows. You don't need slope, but bigger and stronger rock scaping would be a huge plus, and then switching to a light colored background (white/near-white blue). Don't be afraid to take out HC. If your growth is this good it'll definitely grow back.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I think it looks great. Nice and clean looking. Great Job you should be proud.


----------



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments people, I have an idea for a rescape using more rock work etc, just have to save the money to get it all now! LOL


----------



## graedog (Jul 10, 2004)

*Very Nice*

Thats a really cool nano tank.
It looks like a tank Amano did except his was much bigger.
I think if you can make a nano look big your doing really well,and you sure managed that.

Graeme


----------

